

Elon Musk: I'm Worried About A 'Terminator'-Like Scenario - ShardPhoenix
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/musk-on-artificial-intelligence-2014-6

======
mcv
That's pretty much the ultimate doom scenario. I'm also worried, though not
really about robots wiping us out. I'm worried about our obsolescence. If we
manage to create AI just as smart, versatile and creative as humans, then the
step to AI that's smarter, more versatile and more creative won't be very big.
And at that point, what's our use? Everything we can do, robots will be able
to do better.

The only solution to that is, well, basically Asimov's laws, as silly as it
may seem. We have to make sure that we are and remain the purpose of their
existence. They must exist only to improve the life of humans or humanity
directly, and not anything else. So no corporate AI that serves profit first,
because we all know corporates cannot help but do evil sometimes (even
Google), so AI serving corporations will end up serving evil, and not us.

Though personally I don't see the use in developing human-like AI. We've got
plenty of humans already. Let us do the creative stuff, the setting of goals,
the politics (no matter how much we actually suck at that), and let the AI be
our tools to help us do what we need. Though inevitably someone will disagree
and will create exactly the kind of AI that will make us obsolete.

